# Pumilio Exo Terra Wall



## MarcNem (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi All,

I've been reading thru the forums and visiting facebook - I'm glad to see all the new stuff in the hobby. I've been collecting dart frogs for almost 20 years but had to take a two year break from the hobby for several reasons. A few months ago my hobby buddy Walter, who had also taken a break from the hobby, called and asked me to help me him build a few tanks. As you would expect, while building his tanks, i was re-infected with the bug. As a result, I setup a few tanks of my own. 

I have planted the tanks and seeded them with springtails and isopods, but no frogs yet. I plan to house pairs of pumilio morphs and a group or two of my favorite thumbs. 

Here are the tanks: 
Seven (7) Exo Terra small-tall 18” x 18” x 24” (WxDxH) and one (1) Exo Terra medium-tall 24” x 18” x 24” (WxDxH). I only setup the 6 tanks that were were in my old rack. The 2 newest tanks will be setup soon. I will post a build thread to get an idea of how the rest of my tanks were built. The stands are from IKEA and I made the hood custom. I have a 48" Power compact fixture and two 48" T5 single fixtures for lights. New T5 quad fixtures are on the way. The misting system is setup and ready to go; just waiting for new nozzles to come. I plan to make the top of the hood a book shelf for now, but I am secretly planning for expansion...Hu-Ha-Ha-Ha-Haaa (in my sinister bad guy voice) I'm excited about getting back into the hobby. Enjoy! 

Before I go, I have a question - I've always kept my pumilio in pairs or a group of 3, but has anyone successfully kept any morph of pumilio in a group larger than three? 

Marc Knox,


----------



## dartboard (Jan 30, 2011)

Welcome back to the hobby! The tanks look great. I love hearing about the people getting back into the hobby. We need your wisdom and expertise! As for pumilio group sizes, I am clueless. Only ever had pairs.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

Shawn Harrington keeps all his pumilio in groups. It seems that as long as your tanks are large enough and set up properly with enough places for submissive frogs to hide groups are doable.


----------



## L8apex (May 2, 2014)

I've been doing groups since most of my groups came from Shawn. I'm using 24x18x24 or up for them though. As long as it's not like 3.1, a 1.2 would usually work in my opinion. I have 2.2 colubre and 1.4 Esperanza (I couldn't believe when number four laid). Lots of vertical stuff and tons of broms/canisters in different zones of the tank.

That being said, look out for egg eating or aggression


----------



## MarcNem (Dec 13, 2008)

Update to my pumilio tanks.

I added a few broms, updated the lighting, installed the the misting system, and picked up a few frogs. 

Full Wall








Red Cristobal (left) Colon -_Large Spot_ coming soon (right)








Esperanza (left) Punta Laurent (right)








Grow Out Tank (Southern Variablis)








Chazuta Imitator (left) Yellow Solarte (right)








Works in progress (left) Bastimentos (right)








QT Tanks (Cachauro-Aguacate)








48" T5 Quad fixtures (top)








48" T5 Quad fixtures (bottom)








48" T5 Quad fixtures (mounted onside hood)


----------



## MarcNem (Dec 13, 2008)

A few pics of the frogs:

Red Cristis - He was chasing her from the moment I put them in the tank.








































PL
















Solarte
















Chazuta Imis were calling from the shipping box. They are def gettin busy!








My Cachauro-Agacate
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/2092761-post22.html


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I like your wall! Your yellow Solarte are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## MarcNem (Dec 13, 2008)

rigel10 said:


> I like your wall! Your yellow Solarte are absolutely gorgeous!


Thank You, I'm glad you like it. The Solarte started calling yesterday. I now know I have 1.2.1 - originally I received 0.1.3 with only a known proven female. I now know that there is one male, and he is courting and calling to a different female. He is still young and his voice is weak.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

lookin good. whered you get your t5s, i would like to upgrade at some point.


----------



## MarcNem (Dec 13, 2008)

scoy said:


> lookin good. whered you get your t5s, i would like to upgrade at some point.


I picked up 3 sets from ebay. Here is the link.

T5 Quad 48" 6500K Aquarium Light Strip Freshwater Plant 216W Grow Discus Tetra | eBay


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Amazing tanks, man! I would love to have a frog room like that. Mine is a bunch of scattered vivs all around the house

Congratulations on the Solarte, courting is a very good start

John


----------



## chirpchirp (Jul 15, 2014)

where did you get the background for the tank on the far right?


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

chirpchirp said:


> where did you get the background for the tank on the far right?


That is only sold in the exo terra congo kit as far as I know. You can find it on Josh's Frogs HERE.

John


----------



## Scootin Newton (May 15, 2014)

When you get the bug you get bit bad. So Very Nice
Newton


----------

